# Offseason moves



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Hedo/Reddick/Foyle for Ford/Humphries works if Foyle excercises his player option next year

Would you do it? Both teams have alot of expirings to work with as well...Toronto can bring over Ukic, re-sign calderon and delfino...which leaves:

Calderon/Ukic/???
Parker/Delfino/Reddick
Turkoglu/Moon/Kapono
Bosh/Garbajosa/Baston
Nesterovic/Bargnani/Foyle


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I was all for trading Kap till the playoffs started....


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

On second thought, this is a far fetched idea for a deal...but after watching Hedo break us down at will on permiter...he is the exact thing the Raptors are missing...and at the right price. Plus, Lewis's massive contract and the fact that they play the same spot makes him redundant and moveable for Orlando


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> I was all for trading Kap till the playoffs started....


it's been a thing of beauty

and we never saw that all year, ford driving, kicking it out to kapono.. Dude you gotta wonder if we were just keeping him as a secret weapon or some ****

not sure orlando would do that deal.. with jameer being like 5'11, ford barely 6'0"

Reddick is a good look tho, foyle is dead weight, i like Turkey glue, but i think we need more toughness then what even he can bring.

not to get ahead of myself, but corey maggette is probably available, with my boy al thornton fittin to explode.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

if any team can pull off having a small backcourt...its the magic...with d12 in the middle


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Orlando will not trade Turkoglu after his playoff performance. But that gigantic money spent on Lewis must seem extra retarded around this moment.

I would love to get Ron Artest on this team or someone like Corey Maggette. I think Richard Jefferson would fit well also since Calderon or Ford will be able to get him looks better than the Nets PG rotation.

Shawn Marion would also be a sick addition. Anyway, if we get anyone I don't want another jump shooter. It has to be someone that can go inside and is physical.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Marion is the best fit. The only problem is $$$


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

would it be ridiculous to think that an RJ/Marcus for TJ/Kapono trade would be feasible? $$ works, gives TOR the scoring, driving wing they need, you still have some shooting, and just turn over more of the PG minutes to Calderon, perhaps Marcus could work out better for you.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

marion sure didnt look worth the $$ when Moon completely owned him earlier this year. what did marion have? 4pts in 37minutes? terrible

he's hustle, he's a great rebounder, but nash made him, his shot is as ugly as they get and he's a ****


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

& that NJ idea, is actually a really interesting one, However, Kapono keeps playing like this.. i'm not sure we should trade the guy.. through 82 games, i'm sure we'd have done that trade, but in the second season, he's looked money & i honestly haven't noticed his defensive problems either.

don't really like RJ, but he's got talent, and i think Marcus could work here, he's got decent size for a point.

also as much of talk/problems/hate/love our combo of Jose/Ford has been the base of all season, after the game tonight, it's gonna be hard for me to see us break it up.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I really don't mind trading Kapono if we get a good wing in return. Not really interested in Marcus Williams though, maybe Diop in a sign and trade?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't really want to think about it right now. I'd love to believe that we can keep both PGs and upgrade the roster with other methods but it's starting to seem unlikely. 

size (physical stature and strength) and athleticism should define BCs upcoming moves. he had the matrix and amare in phoenix, he's gotta be looking for some power athletes to fill out this roster.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If we do get a wing upgrade, having Moon off the bench as an energy guy will really help our team.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

southeasy said:


> marion sure didnt look worth the $$ when Moon completely owned him earlier this year. what did marion have? 4pts in 37minutes? terrible
> 
> he's hustle, he's a great rebounder, but nash made him, his shot is as ugly as they get and he's a ****


Marion made the All-Star team b4 nash came 2 the Suns.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Toronto desperately needs another scorer, Marion is great at everything else. I just don't think it's a pick worth the $$$.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Several probs with Marion:

1. He doesn't care about winning
2. He thinks he is WAY better then he actually is...I mean this is a guy who thought he was too good to play with Nash and Amare
3. He brings the exact same things to the table that Moon does...granted he is better at them...its not worth the...
4. He is going to be expensive $$$
5. He is an in-efficient shooter and jacks up some really bad shots


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

a new coach would give us the biggest return on change.

i'm not a fan of the rj trade idea.

terrance kinsey would be a good signing and should be cheap. 



RX said:


> On second thought, this is a far fetched idea for a deal...but after watching Hedo break us down at will on permiter...he is the exact thing the Raptors are missing...and at the right price. Plus, Lewis's massive contract and the fact that they play the same spot makes him redundant and moveable for Orlando


gallliani


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i made a thread for terence kinsey back when he was released basically for no reason by the grizzlies.

one of my favourite players, who are not currently in the NBA

great defender, decent athletic player, good scorer. played his best game ever guarding kobe bryant, and did a really, admirable job.

i'd be 110% for kinsey in T.O.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I don't really want to think about it right now. I'd love to believe that we can keep both PGs and upgrade the roster with other methods but it's starting to seem unlikely.
> 
> size (physical stature and strength) and athleticism should define BCs upcoming moves. he had the matrix and amare in phoenix, he's gotta be looking for some power athletes to fill out this roster.


This is the franchise that brought guys like Paker, Calderon, Garbo, Moon and to some degree guys like Hump and Delfino out of no where.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Calderon was babcock


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Marion is just a few inches taller and a lil better shooter, experienced but known choke artist, re sign Moon to a modest deal like 3 years 10-12 mill, question is with premo ff the books, what does bc do does he trade joey G & one of the PG's for perhaps a decent defensing SF to back up Moon who as well as SG versitility or does he go after a better man to man defensive C.

As for the draft I would like Parker's apperient to be drafted, some one 6"4-6"7 combo Forward


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

rush? cdr?

those could sadly be our best options.

and i think we have a team option on moon coming up for under a mill.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Calderon was babcock


no ****, that's why i wrote "franchise" and not "management."


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and now BC isn't looking for athletic players? somehow i think moon counts


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I really don't mind trading Kapono if we get a good wing in return. Not really interested in Marcus Williams though, maybe Diop in a sign and trade?


Diop is an unrestricted free agent.

keep Jose, Kapono, and Bosh.. everyone else.. **** em


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

How would you guys feel about the Raptors drafting Hibbert?

I think that SG is a position that needs to be addressed (I like Parker a lot more as a reserve) but if Hibbert falls to them, I think it'd be hard to pass him up. It wouldn't be a sexy pick though.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think it might be better for the Raptors to package their pick along with one of our trade assets and get a proven wing in return. We have too many mediocre players on our team and Hibbert looks like another one. Unless someone BC covets drop to our spot, I don't want us to pick a guy for the sake of using the pick.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Diop > Hibbert? 

i don't know, Yes. roy disseapears like magic in big games. Diop is a difference maker

Thabeet would be a better choice x1000, we'll see who falls more.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

We don't need a big guy...Dwight would do this to any team. We need someone who can score at will.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Hibbert will definitely be better than Gana because he can do other things than block shots. Diop has been kind of off and on defensively, he isn't someone you can rely on to be the anchor of your defense night in and night out.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd cum in my pants if we get Hibbert


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

thabeet won't be coming out this year, probably helps hibberts chances.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

thabeet would've made joey look like a hoops einstien.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

what do we do about Garbo?


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> what do we do about Garbo?


Get rid of him and get someone else...he would have helped immensely the past 2 post seasons but he has been MIA. Last year it wasn't his fault, but his stupidity and re-injuring himself cost us this season when we could have got someone else.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Now that he playoffs are over for us, really hope that we get some tough and really defensive minded players.
At pretty much all positions except maybe at the 4, Bosh will be ok enough there.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

RX said:


> Get rid of him and get someone else...he would have helped immensely the past 2 post seasons but he has been MIA. Last year it wasn't his fault, but his stupidity and re-injuring himself cost us this season when we could have got someone else.


Calderon Factor you dump him you might drive Jose right out of Toronto


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

You just gave Sam Mitchell an extension deservedly however it's time for a new coach.
In the 4th quarter when Orlando got comfortable he should've brought TJ back in, why he sat on the bench in a win or go home situation I don't understand.
Is TJ on the trading block?

The Raps had the advantage at point guard and Sam didn't take advantage of it.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

It has to be said, TJ is better playoff PG then Jose, his ability to create his own shot is what seperates him. Both of them really stink if their shot isn't falling, but it's easier to shutdown Jose


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

TJ's got blinding speed and a lot of heart.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

RX said:


> It has to be said, TJ is better playoff PG then Jose, his ability to create his own shot is what seperates him. Both of them really stink if their shot isn't falling, but it's easier to shutdown Jose


Not only that, but the playoffs is about getting the ball into your stars hands and having them make plays for you. We just dont have the stars to get it done and that includes Jose and TJ. Thats why I dont get why people get so attached to Jose - if you can deal him for 1 or 2 guys that can blossom into stars for our team 1-2 years down the road, I'd do it. We are no where near the level of talent to compete come playoffs. Remember we just got beat by Jameer Nelson, a guy that all the analysts say was not as good as either TJ or Jose. Its because the Magic are better in all other facets of the game and its aided by the fact that they have at least 3 guys they can lean on late in games to create for their own (Howard, Hedo, Lewis).


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

No way the Magic do it.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

TJ sat because Sam had seen enough.

In the stretch of 2-3 minutes he had one horrible turnover that led directly to a fast break layup, then a badly missed layup that led to another fast break for ORL, and finally he just 'lost' his man for no reason and left him wide open for a 3pt shot. Sam was up and calling for Jose before the shot was totally through the twine. TJ took 14 shots to get his 14 points which is just OK and his TO's fully negated his assists. And this was on a night when his shot was falling.

Jose was not as aggressive with his shot in the 2nd half for some reason and became invisible as he just distributed and kept everyone involved.

Its possible that TJ would have scored well enough down the stretch to change the game but no team is going far in the playoffs relying on a midget PG shooting fadeaway moon balls. That is not good offense.

Jose's shot attempts are 99% good ones and they look solid while he is taking them. TJ's shots always have that higher degree of difficulty and that will always catch up with you in FG%. They just look harder and you expect them to miss.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

That said, we still need 2 very good PGs in order to be a good team. If we just lose one of them this summer without getting a backup who can play 20mpg in the nba then we are in trouble.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

We need Zaza....did you see him get in KG's face! Nice. seriously though, we do need a wide big body, all our guys with no shoulders are getting beat up bad rebounding.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

What about Joey Dorsey in the Draft? hes projected to go in the 2nd round but I love what I see from him , hes 6'9 but he can get away with C in the east 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_D0oj4Dems

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsrqWztehGk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDvdZO7Mx0U


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> What about Joey Dorsey in the Draft? hes projected to go in the 2nd round but I love what I see from him , hes 6'9 but he can get away with C in the east
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_D0oj4Dems
> 
> ...


He really can't get away with being a center in the east, not a post move or a 10 footer in all the highlights. Good hustle, no skill, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> He really can't get away with being a center in the east, not a post move or a 10 footer in all the highlights. Good hustle, no skill, thanks but no thanks.


Hes raw but a post game could be developed and as for his height remember Oakafor 6'9 and playing C for the bobcats it can work , Outside Howard theres not really a threat in the east at C


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> Hes raw but a post game could be developed and as for his height remember Oakafor 6'9 and playing C for the bobcats it can work , Outside Howard theres not really a threat in the east at C


Hes 24 and thus his ceiling isnt all that high. Maybe a 2nd rounder, but really I'd rather grab a guy with a higher ceiling than Dorsey. Hope that he goes undrafted then add him to the summer roster.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> Hes raw but a post game could be developed and as for his height remember Oakafor 6'9 and playing C for the bobcats it can work , Outside Howard theres not really a threat in the east at C


Okafor is listed at 6'10" as he was in college. He is a power forward....started beside Mohamed for 29 games Primos for 19...not sure who else. Meca and Bosh could work....but Dorsey is not a great fit he would not play any more than Pape Sow did.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> He really can't get away with being a center in the east, not a post move or a 10 footer in all the highlights. Good hustle, no skill, thanks but no thanks.


If Kendrick Perkins is a starting center....

I think Dorsey would be a reach at 19 though. He's a goon but that's exactly what Toronto needs.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

we need to try and get elton brand or corey maggette


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

a_i_4_life said:


> we need to try and get elton brand or corey maggette


Elton said hes not opting out but I do like Maggette


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah, maggette 10 plus fta, 18-20 ppg, 6-7 boards, and you never know about brand players say stuff they don't mean


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

a_i_4_life said:


> yeah, maggette 10 plus fta, 18-20 ppg, 6-7 boards, and you never know about brand players say stuff they don't mean


Yea but if you look at Brand career right now hes not gonna get paid his value going to be low due his injury , But if the Raps get Corey then it spells the end of Delfino


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

if we can get a guy like maggette who cares about delfino (sorry Argentinians)


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Delfino is a good backup player that can play the 2/3(1 when needed). He is too inconsistent as a starter and should not factor in our decision to pursue a quality wing.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, i don't know how you figure getting maggette impacts delfino on the team.. it really doesn't, delfino can play all the swing positions. to have a successful team, you need to have more then one player willing to put the body on the line, IMO delfino is actually the only player on our team to consistantly do that.

if we have corey maggette; kapono & graham become expendable, easily, if not already being at that stage.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

lucky777s said:


> TJ sat because Sam had seen enough.
> 
> Jose was not as aggressive with his shot in the 2nd half for some reason and became invisible as he just distributed and kept everyone involved.
> 
> ...


Gotcha TJ takes harder shots but makes them, he's uber talented. 
Sounds like Jose's a fan favorite.
Question would you rather take a chance on TJ or are you satisfied with the season being over?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Mitchell rotation has been mind boggling all season. Lucky777 tries to find some reasoning behind it but I doubt it's correct.

I thought both Jose and TJ had good moments in this series. The knock on TJ will always be his injuries. Playing wise I thought he improved quite a bit this year from last year. It might not be enough to warrant trading Jose and keeping TJ, but it does raise the question of whether we should just trade him for scrubs.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

as bad as this may sound, i would like to see TJ traded. He's very talented but he's too injury prone. I won't mind if we only get a decent player in return, I just don't want to have one of our key players sit out significant time anymore.. think if he has one of those stingers on a game 6 or game 7.

i would also like to see a new coach, or more specifically, I want to see Mike D'antoni. sam mitchell is a fine coach, but if d'antoni becomes available, i don't see why the raps should pass up on him.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

If you think about it raps might not have to trade either point guard if things go well, EX. you can go big in the draft and shoot for that wing in the F.A period trading one of the points I'd consider last reasort


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Last offseason all we heard about was the 'core', chris, andrea and tj.
looking at that the future, it ain't so rosey or at least not as rosey as it looked this time last year. maybe the commitment to building for the future is in jeopardy and a better move would be to strike when the opportunity presents itself. the last year has been dominated by big names moving, in some cases it works out (lakers) and in some you trade for jkidd. anyways, maybe somebody big comes to town.

that doesn't strike me as BC's style though. I still think his strength comes from evaluating underused or unfamiliar players and identifying the ones who can fit into his idea of the team.

i don't think mlse will eat sam's salary unless it starts costing them money. And even though most of us wanted to play the magic, let's face it, other than Bosh and Kap most of the time, the magic just had the more talented lineup. you can skim by and surprise people with a poor-man's lineup for awhile but eventually, talent exposes itself and in the NBA, rises to the top.

as far as the pg debate. what ever gets the best deal, not necessarily the best player, but definitely go for the best deal. jose's defence didn't earn him any points in my books. he made nelson look much better than he is and his d on kidd last year that everyone praised so much was tough but not stellar. the thing i have against tj isn't the injury history or the sometimes out-of-control play but it's that he's a bit of a head case.

i haven't paid attention to american college ball much this season so i can't comment on the draft but based on my comments about talent, you can bet that i'm voting for drafting the bpa again this year. no way this team is ready to draft based on position or need yet. besides you do that when you have a gm that can't pull the trigger on the trade. more assets the better.


----------

